# Tile/carpet thresholds



## ericss (Aug 2, 2005)

Any suggestions on installing non-intrusive thresholds between carpet and tile? The carpet is already installed (over concrete slab) and the tile will go over the same once the vinyl is pulled up. It seems I will have cut pieces on the borders, esp. in the foyer where one entire side will butt the carpet. The client isn't interested in marble thresholds for the bathrooms(undercutting the doors doesn't appeal to them), so the transitions there can't have much more height than the tile layers themselves. Any suggestions would be helpful, as I might have to shift my layout for these thresholds.

Thanks in advance.

Eric


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Schluter.com will give you tons of ideas.
A good installer can use Z-Bar and have absolutely no transitions, depending on the carpet.


----------



## shimmerl (May 2, 2005)

*that's right*

:Thumbs: Z-bar is the best solution


----------



## soxfan (Aug 2, 2005)

Lots of carpets will butt up just fine against even cut ceramic. It has to be installed by a pro who gets it stretched tight and places the tackless correctly, ie very close and nailed rock-hard without banging down all the pins, a little bit of seam sealer in the gully and the transition will last forever.

9 times out of 10 if a carpet edge fails its because the carpet guy did something less than correct, the other time you should have used Z-bar :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You also have to install decent carpet for the zero transition to work. Cheap stuff frays too much.


----------



## Rugkicker (May 10, 2006)

put latex in the grove between the tile and tackstrip right before the carpet is tucked. when it dries..you will need pliers to get it out.Z bar is a mother to install right specailly if you have curves.It also is very hard on most berbers as it tends to make it smile and then fray.If the carpet is thin it will leave a gully once hammerd down. Gap the strip like you would on along a wall and go for it.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

set your tile over Schluter TK strip set in thin-set
they come in 8 ft lengths in a few metal finishes
you can cut to size using sheet metal snips
easy install, clean line
Schluter even has transition piece for curved applications


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Futura metals work as well.


----------



## Angus (Jul 12, 2007)

Do not use metal. You take the chance of breaking tiles. Build your tack strip up to desired level, hold it back from tile depending on carpet thickness and tuck carpet to tile. If the height of the tile is pretty high, you will need to stack a few peices of strip. Then put another piece behind it and tack the pad to it. It makes a very smooth transition and better look than exposed metal. Dont' use Z-Bar. It's for carpet to vinyl.


----------

